# Guter Bäcker am nördlichen Gardasee ?



## Cobra69 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

aus akutem Anlass eine Frage in die Runde:

Kennt jemand einen guten Bäcker am nördlichen Gardasee ?
Also in Riva, Torbole, Arco, Malcesine oder Limone ?

Jetzt werden einige fragen, was ich unter einem guten Bäcker verstehe. Nun, einen der "richtiges" Brot hat nicht diesen italienischen Kram. 

Wir hatten in den vergangenen Jahren einen Südtiroler Bäcker in Riva zu dem wir immer gegangen sind, aber der hat heuer geschlossen. 

Es gibt auch einen Südtiroler Bäcker in Malcesine (gleich am Anfang der Altstadt wenn man von der Seilbahn kommt) nur hat der mittlerweile mehr von diesem Süsskram (Schneebälle) als wirklich Brot.

Wenn also noch jemand einen anderen Bäcker kennt, der Mehrkorn-, Krusten- oder Bauernbrot hat.....

mit bestem Gruss aus Riva,


----------



## dubbel (4. Juni 2009)

ich find's auch unverständlich, dass es dort nur diesen italienischen kram gibt... 

endlich mal jemand, der den spaghettis kultur beibringen will! 
und als nächtes die franzosen mit diesem fiesen stangenweissbrot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (4. Juni 2009)

na immerhin gibt es kaum noch Italiener da.. das ist ja schon mal was. SO langsam fuehlt man sich da wie daheim ...


----------



## Benie70 (4. Juni 2009)

gibt es, in Torbole, wenn Du Richtung Malcesine fährst, kurz vor dem Ortsausgang geht 
links ne kleine Strasse rein, direkt links auf der Ecke ist ein kleiner italienischer (!) Supermarkt, die haben gutes Brot und Brötchen.


----------



## racing_basti (4. Juni 2009)

soweit ich weiß gibts in arco an der brücke über die sarca einen guten bäcker. 
an der straße die richtung nago führt gleich rechts nach der pizzeria. da gabs zumindest letztes jahr auch immer körnerbrötchen.


----------



## wowaki (4. Juni 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich find's auch unverständlich, dass es dort nur diesen italienischen kram gibt...
> 
> endlich mal jemand, der den spaghettis kultur beibringen will!
> und als nächtes die franzosen mit diesem fiesen stangenweissbrot?



Du verstehst das nicht :
der nördliche Gardasee ist doch bereits komplett "germanisiert" und trotzdem gibt es da immer noch ein paar aufmüpfige italienische Bäcker, die sich standhaft weigern, mit ihrer Tradition zu brechen. Das kann man als Germane nicht verstehen . Klar erwarte ich beim italienischen Bäcker Körnerbrot genauso wie in der Pizzeria Schweinebraten mit Knödel. Ist doch klar, oder?

*Anmerkung:
Vorsicht! Der Beitrag könnte Ironie oder Sarkasmus enthalten.
*


----------



## hey oh (4. Juni 2009)

shice spagettis



Unabhängig davon: warum muss ich so etwas in einem Forum posten, statt selber mal vor Ort zu suchen? Das ist klar die deutsche Rückversicherungs-Mentalität.


----------



## petzl (4. Juni 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich find's auch unverständlich, dass es dort nur diesen italienischen kram gibt...
> 
> endlich mal jemand, der den spaghettis kultur beibringen will!
> und als nächtes die franzosen mit diesem fiesen stangenweissbrot?



..... und vor allem dieser komische Kaffee in viel zu kleinen Tassen. Weiß jemand ein GUTES Cafe am Gardasee, wo es deutschen Filterkaffee gibt?


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2009)

Benie70 schrieb:


> gibt es, in Torbole, wenn Du Richtung Malcesine fährst, kurz vor dem Ortsausgang geht
> links ne kleine Strasse rein, direkt links auf der Ecke ist ein kleiner italienischer (!) Supermarkt, die haben gutes Brot und Brötchen.



Der hat wirklich gute und vielfältige Brötchen  Direkt am Platz mit dem Nalini-Shop und dem Centrale und Al Porto. Allerdings haben die für den Körnerkram auch Stückpreise und es geht nicht wie bei dem Weisszeug nach Gewicht


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> ..... und vor allem dieser komische Kaffee in viel zu kleinen Tassen. Weiß jemand ein GUTES Cafe am Gardasee, wo es deutschen Filterkaffee gibt?



Filterkaffee kannst schon kriegen, aber in Ermangelung von Tschibo ist der nicht die Krönung


----------



## Benie70 (4. Juni 2009)

Filter hin, Filter her, in Riva ist die Rösterei von Omkaffee, 
die haben nen kleinen Werkverkauf, super nett, faire Kurse und 
man ist dort auf nen "komischen kleinen Kaffee" immer willkommen... schlrrrp.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (4. Juni 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> ..... und vor allem dieser komische Kaffee in viel zu kleinen Tassen. Weiß jemand ein GUTES Cafe am Gardasee, wo es deutschen Filterkaffee gibt?



Und bitte draussen nur Kännchen


----------



## Cobra69 (4. Juni 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich find's auch unverständlich, dass es dort nur diesen italienischen kram gibt...
> 
> endlich mal jemand, der den spaghettis kultur beibringen will!
> und als nächtes die franzosen mit diesem fiesen stangenweissbrot?


 
war ja klar, das so was von dubbel kommen muss 

Aber davon ab, wäre mir ein Baguette zigmal lieber als diese Kaugummi Brot der Italiener.



			
				petzl schrieb:
			
		

> ..... und vor allem dieser komische Kaffee in viel zu kleinen Tassen. Weiß jemand ein GUTES Cafe am Gardasee, wo es deutschen Filterkaffee gibt?


 
nö, soll mir auch wurscht sein. Ich trinke weder diesen flüssigen asphalt  aus Italien noch die deutsche plörre die sich dafür hält. Mit Kaffee kannste mich jagen, also wer das vorhat weiss jetzt wie...



			
				wowaki schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es da immer noch ein paar aufmüpfige italienische Bäcker, die sich standhaft weigern, mit ihrer Tradition zu brechen. Das kann man als Germane nicht verstehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich erwarte nicht, dass die italienischen Bäcker mit ihrer Tradition brechen, sollen sie backen und verkaufen was sie wollen. Ich erwarte ebenfalls nicht, dass es Brot für meinen Geschmack an jeder Ecke gibt.

Aber ist es zu viel verlangt in einer Region die zu Südtirol zählt einen Südtiroler Bäcker zu erwarten 

Ich brauch keine BILD (gut, brauch in DE auch nicht), keine Schweinshaxe mit Sauerkraut, kein deutsches Bier und auch sonst keinerlei "Heimweh" Produkte. Zugegeben, ich habs nicht so mit den italienischen Produkten, ich steh nicht auf Pizza, Pasta & Co, mag keinen Espresso usw. Einzig das Eis ist gigantisch gut und bezüglich Essen gibt es mannigfaltige Alternativen weil der Gardasee nunmal keine typische Pizza & Paste Region ist. Die Trentiner Küche die eher alpenländisch deftig ist oder die Risotti der Lombardei bzw. der Fisch aus dem See ist da schon eher was. Und eins muss ich den Italienern zugestehen: Wenn sie etwas können, dann ist es EIS zubereiten!!!

Und wenn sich jetzt alle fragen: "Warum fährt er dann an den Gardasee?" 

Ganz einfach: Weil man hier erstklassige Trails findet in einem super Klima und es nicht so weit weg ist wie manch andere traumhafte Bike Gebiete. Thats all!

@Benie70 & racing_basti: Danke für die Tipps, die werden wir ausprobieren 

Ach so eins noch: @hey oh: Natürlich suchen wir vor Ort selbst, aber oben am Tremalzo konnte ich leider keinen finden 
Davon ab: Es ist eher Zeitspar-Mentalität, von daher ist deine pseudo-psychologische Analyse leider falsch


----------



## dubbel (4. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich habs nicht so mit den italienischen Produkten, ich steh nicht auf Pizza, Pasta & Co, ...
> bezüglich Essen gibt es mannigfaltige Alternativen weil der Gardasee nunmal keine typische Pizza & Paste Region ist. Die Trentiner Küche, die eher alpenländisch deftig ist, ist da schon eher was...


und dabei hab ich mir den gag à la "knödel statt pasta" noch verkniffen. war selbst mir zu lahm. 
da bin ich wieder mal von der realität überholt worden.


----------



## UncleHo (4. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Aber ist es zu viel verlangt in einer Region die zu Südtirol zählt...



Viel zu viel verlangt 

BZ hört bei Salurn auf. Wir sind hier im TN


----------



## dubbel (4. Juni 2009)

und die andere frage wäre, ob südtirol zu italien gehört... 
kollege cobra macht da ja offensichtlich auch einen unterschied.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2009)

Mein MacBook macht da offensichtlich einen Unterschied. In Torbole wollte er nicht laden, in Kaltern gings. Aber vielleicht hätte ich auch nur die Spracheinstellung ändern müssen 

So und nu hol ich das Bier und die Chips raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowaki (4. Juni 2009)

@Cobra69:
jetzt mal ganz im ernst: der Gardasee gehört zum Trentino, der Lombardei und Venetien, hat also mit Südtirol nichts zu tun, auch wenn viele hinter vorgehaltener Hand behaupten, dass die Münchner den nördlichen Gardasee als einen Münchner Vorort betrachten . Riva, Arco und Torbole gehören zum Trentino, Malcesine zu Venetien und Limone sowie Tremosine zur Lombardei. Nur mal um die wichtigsten Orte im Norden zu nennen. Also, wenn Du einen südtiroler Bäcker suchst, geh nach Bozen oder Meran. Dort soll man auch gut biken können und Trails soll es auch ein paar geben. Auch das Vinschgau, nicht nur als Bikerevier sondern auch für sein Fladenbrot oder Schüttelbrot bekannt, soll nicht schlecht sein. Dort kann ich Dir einige südtiroler Bäcker nennen, die tolle Backwaren aus Vollkornmehl oder mit Körnern anbieten. Aber ich glaube, das war es nicht, was Du wolltest ...


----------



## Cobra69 (4. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> @Cobra69:
> jetzt mal ganz im ernst: der Gardasee gehört zum Trentino, der Lombardei und Venetien, hat also mit Südtirol nichts zu tun,


 
Nun, prinzipiell korrekt. AAABER...

1. Hatte ich nicht behauptet, dass Riva, Torbole & Co in Südtirol liegen, sondern lediglich behauptet, dass die Region dazuzählt.

Was 2. durch den entsprechenden Wikipedia Eintrag bestätigt wird:


			
				[URL="http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trentino" schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle[/URL]]Das Trentino, früher Welschtirol, amtlich Autonome Provinz Trient (italienisch Provincia Autonoma di Trento), bildet zusammen mit Südtirol die Region Trentino-Südtirol.


 


> Also, wenn Du einen südtiroler Bäcker suchst, geh nach Bozen oder Meran.


 
Das wäre eine Option, wenn das Brot Priorität 1 hätte. 



> Dort kann ich Dir einige südtiroler Bäcker nennen, die tolle Backwaren aus Vollkornmehl oder mit Körnern anbieten. Aber ich glaube, das war es nicht, was Du wolltest ...


 
Tips fürs Vinschgau nehm ich gern entgegen, das steht sowieso auf der Liste der noch unbesuchten Bikeziele


----------



## hey oh (4. Juni 2009)

Sagst du eigentlich Brötchen oder Schrippen?


----------



## wowaki (5. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Tips fürs Vinschgau nehm ich gern entgegen, das steht sowieso auf der Liste der noch unbesuchten Bikeziele



... dann musst Du dich aber beeilen. Wie ich aus gewöhnlich gut unterrichteten Kreisen mitbekommen habe, sollen sich Scharen südtiroler Bäcker auf den langen Weg zum Gardasee begeben, weil sie gehört haben, dass dort die Germanen händeringend und fast verzweifelnd nach "guten" Bäckern suchen. Nicht dass Du dann im Vinschgau ankommst und alle südtiroler Bäcker sind ausgewandert - dafür gibts dann im Vinschgau nur noch die "gewöhnlichen" italienischen Brötchen, weil sich die vertriebenen Bäcker vom Gardasee im Vinschgau niedergelassen haben ....

*Hinweis:
auch dieser Beitrag könnte Ironie oder Sarkasmus beinhalten.*


----------



## fritzbox (5. Juni 2009)

Toller Fred lauter Scherzkekse unterwegs 

In Arco im Supermercato Poli die haben eine größere Auswahl an Körnerfutter .Am besten morgens hingehen ,weil am Abend ist das Brotregal leergefressen von den Germanen


----------



## wowaki (5. Juni 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Toller Fred lauter Scherzkekse unterwegs
> 
> In Arco im Supermercato Poli die haben eine größere Auswahl an Körnerfutter .Am besten morgens hingehen ,weil am Abend ist das Brotregal leergefressen von den Germanen



... genau. Wer an den Gardasee zum biken fährt und aus "akutem Anlass" kein größeres Problem hat, als hier über das Forum zu erfahren, wo man am Gardasee "Mehrkorn-, Krusten- oder Bauernbrot" herbekommt, kann nicht ernsthaft erwarten, nur ernstgemeinte Hinweise und Tipps zu erhalten ... Mann oh Mann, wo leben wir eigentlich. In Afrika sterben täglich tausende den Hungertod und hier mokiert sich einer, dass er am Gardasee nicht an jeder Ecke sein gewohntes germanisches Brot erhält. Einfach mal über die ganze Geschichte ein wenig nachdenken ....


----------



## Deleted 54516 (5. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> war ja klar, das so was von dubbel kommen muss
> 
> Aber davon ab, wäre mir ein Baguette zigmal lieber als diese Kaugummi Brot der Italiener.
> 
> ...



Man man man,

es ist schon ein Teufelskreis,

da fährt man nach Italien, und muß zur Strafe noch mit denen ihrem Zeugs auskommen.... 

wieso werden manche threats hier immer lächerlicher ??

Unter uns, kennt jemand ein Gutes Hotel, wo ich das Gute Deutsche Fernsehen bekomme ??
Und vielleicht noch das Bier für 1,90 die halbe ????

Man Leute bleibt doch einfach zuhause...


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> Wer an den Gardasee zum biken fährt und aus "akutem Anlass" kein größeres Problem hat, als hier über das Forum zu erfahren, wo man am Gardasee "Mehrkorn-, Krusten- oder Bauernbrot" herbekommt, kann nicht ernsthaft erwarten, nur ernstgemeinte Hinweise und Tipps zu erhalten


eben. 
oder man hätte auch einfach fragen können: _"Kennt jemand einen guten Bäcker am nördlichen Gardasee, der Mehrkorn-, Krusten- oder Bauernbrot hat? Also in Riva, Torbole, Arco, Malcesine oder Limone ?", _ohne die ganzen zusätzlichen (unnötigen) kommentare.


----------



## hey oh (5. Juni 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> eben.
> _"Kennt jemand einen guten Bäcker am nördlichen Gardasee, der Mehrkorn-, Krusten- oder Bauernbrot hat? Also in Riva, Torbole, Arco, Malcesine oder Limone ?", _


 
Stimmt. Ich finds auch unverständlich, dass es dort unten nur so nen italienischen Weißmehlkram gibt.


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2009)

immerhin um ca. 2/3 entschärft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (5. Juni 2009)

Komischerweise halten sich die "deutschen" Bäckereien nicht lange hier unten...

Mag wohl daran liegen, dass zu Caprese, Foccacia, Piadina, Bruschetta, etc. Mehrkorn- bzw. Schwarzbrot nicht so recht das Richtige ist


----------



## wowaki (5. Juni 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Komischerweise halten sich die "deutschen" Bäckereien nicht lange hier unten...
> 
> Mag wohl daran liegen, dass zu Caprese, Foccacia, Piadina, Bruschetta, etc. Mehrkorn- bzw. Schwarzbrot nicht so recht das Richtige ist


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2009)

Aber bei LIDL und Penny gibts doch alles was man als Deutscher braucht, die haben sogar auch reichlich Parkplatz davor. 
Selbst in Finale hab ich im örtlichen Niedrigpreismarkt mein geliebtes Oettinger Hefeweizen bekommen.


----------



## Cobra69 (5. Juni 2009)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> wieso werden manche threats hier immer lächerlicher ??


 
Die Antwort darauf ist ganz einfach:
 durch...


			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...die ganzen zusätzlichen (unnötigen) kommentare


----------



## softbiker (5. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber bei LIDL und Penny gibts doch alles was man als Deutscher braucht, die haben sogar auch reichlich Parkplatz davor.
> Selbst in Finale hab ich im örtlichen Niedrigpreismarkt mein geliebtes Oettinger Hefeweizen bekommen.



Pfuitteufel :kotz:

Wie kann man diese Paulaner-Plörre nur saufen


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2009)

Oettinger, nicht Paulaner. Gutes ostdeutsches Bier aus Gotha.

Übrigens: die "Altdeutschen Schnitten" im DICO in Finale sind mal echt der Oberhammer!

PPS: im dingens2000center in Rovereto ist der Bäcker auch nicht schlecht und hat AFAIK gutes Körnerbrot.


----------



## Cobra69 (5. Juni 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> eben.
> oder man hätte auch einfach fragen können: _"Kennt jemand einen guten Bäcker am nördlichen Gardasee, der Mehrkorn-, Krusten- oder Bauernbrot hat? Also in Riva, Torbole, Arco, Malcesine oder Limone ?", _ohne die ganzen zusätzlichen (unnötigen) kommentare.


 
ok, Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich werde meine Fragen zukünftig auf VoKi Kompatibilität hin prüfen lassen. War mir bisher nicht im Klaren darüber, dass hier lauter Mimosen mitlesen.


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Die Antwort darauf ist ganz einfach:


nein: 
gemeint waren unnötige (d.h. bei der eigentlichen frage nicht hilfreiche) kommtare wie z.B. "'richtiges' Brot, nicht dieser italienischen Kram". 

was habt deine naserümpfende meinung bzw. herablassung mit der suche zu tun?



Cobra69 schrieb:


> ok, Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich werde meine Fragen zukünftig auf VoKi Kompatibilität hin prüfen lassen. War mir bisher nicht im Klaren darüber, dass hier lauter Mimosen mitlesen.


die größte mimose bist doch offensichlich du selbst.


----------



## Cobra69 (5. Juni 2009)

@dubbel Jetzt mal ehrlich: Schmeckt dir das Zeug wirklich ? Anders ist dein Kampf für die Ehre des italienischen Backwerks nämlich nicht zu erklären.

Das einzige Brot was in meinen Augen noch weniger schmeckt ist der Gaumenkleister den die Amis verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hey oh (5. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Das einzige Brot *was in meinen Augen noch weniger schmeckt*


 
OK, das erklärt jetzt natürlich Einiges.


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2009)

ich geb's auf.


----------



## UncleHo (5. Juni 2009)

"Und ihr sagt mir, Freunde, daß nicht zu streiten sei über Geschmack und Schmecken? Aber alles Leben ist Streit um Geschmack und Schmecken."

Nietzsche


----------



## dre (5. Juni 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich geb's auf.



... kommt. Trink einen schönen cappuccino und ess ein brioche con crema. Dann ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## wowaki (5. Juni 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich geb's auf.



Genau! Er kapiert`s einfach nicht. Gott sei Dank gibt es in Italien auch noch andere Gegenden, wo man nicht an jeder Ecke irgendwelche Typen trifft, die nach germanischem Essen schreien, sondern das dolce vita genießen und die regionalen kulinarischen Genüsse schätzen.

*Denn auch das gehört zu einem gelungenen Bikeurlaub in südlichen Gefilden! 
*


----------



## dre (5. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> *Denn auch das gehört zu einem gelungenen Bikeurlaub in südlichen Gefilden!
> *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (5. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Oettinger, nicht Paulaner. Gutes ostdeutsches Bier aus Gotha.
> 
> Übrigens: die "Altdeutschen Schnitten" im DICO in Finale sind mal echt der Oberhammer!
> 
> PPS: im dingens2000center in Rovereto ist der Bäcker auch nicht schlecht und hat AFAIK gutes Körnerbrot.



Oettinger hat kein eigenes gebrautes Bier. Ausser Erdbeerbier. Der Rest ist in aller Welt abgekupfert und mit Chemie versetzt. 
Sodass Weissbier von Paulaner.

Aber lassen wir dass


----------



## Cobra69 (5. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> Genau! Er kapiert`s einfach nicht. Gott sei Dank gibt es in Italien auch noch andere Gegenden, wo man nicht an jeder Ecke irgendwelche Typen trifft, die nach germanischem Essen schreien, sondern das dolce vita genießen und die regionalen kulinarischen Genüsse schätzen.


 
Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass Ihr es nicht kapiert. Ich habe doch gar nicht nach germanischem Essen geschrien, sondern nur wissen wollen ob jemand einen Bäcker kennt bei dem es etwas anderes gibt als italienisches Weissbrot. Beim Essen habe ich glaube deutlich genug gesagt, dass es hier ja reichlich Auswahl gibt. 

Und mal ehrlich: Um Dolce Vita zu geniessen muss man zwangsweise Espresso trinken und was-weiss-ich in sich hineinstopfen obwohl es einem nicht schmeckt ? Sehr eigenartige Logik.


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch [...] nur wissen wollen ob jemand einen Bäcker kennt ...


hast du nicht.


----------



## guru68 (5. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> 1. Hatte ich nicht behauptet, dass Riva, Torbole & Co in Südtirol liegen, sondern lediglich behauptet, dass die Region dazuzählt.



Nur so zum Vergleich: Trotzdem wird sich z.B. ein Kölner (und somit Nordrhein-Westfale) dagegen wehren als Westfale bezeichnet zu werden. Und wenn du dann in einer Kölner Eckkneipe ein Pils bestellst...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## raccoon78 (5. Juni 2009)

Kennt jemand einen guten italienischen Bäcker in der Nähe von Frankfurt?

Ich kann diesen deutschen Kram nicht mehr sehen und finde es auch nicht toll, das der hier überall angeboten wird.


----------



## wowaki (5. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: Um Dolce Vita zu geniessen muss man zwangsweise Espresso trinken und was-weiss-ich in sich hineinstopfen obwohl es einem nicht schmeckt ? Sehr eigenartige Logik.



Nur mal so am Rande: dolce vita = mediterraner Lebensstil. Dazu gehört in Italien z.B. auch, dass man sich morgens auf einen schnellen Espresso oder Cappuccino in einer Bar trifft. Am Lago z.B. hier http://www.mecki.com/ 

Vielleicht liest Du Dir nochmals in aller Ruhe Deinen Eingangs-Thread durch. Überlegst ein wenig, reflektierst und lässt dann alles, was so in der Folge als Erwiderung kam, auf Dich wirken.
Vielleicht wird Dir dann klar, dass Du in sehr herabwürdigender und arroganter Art über die traditionelle italienische Bäckerei (italienischen Kram - "richtiges" Brot - Süsskram) hergezogen hast. Denke immer daran, Du bist dort Gast, dann handle auch wie ein solcher.
Eine simple Frage, wie bereits von *dubbel* ausgeführt, hätte genügt. Die ganzen Ausschmückungen (vielleicht wolltest Du einfach "cool" rüberkommen) waren für die Katz und unnötig wie ein Kropf. 
Und noch was: mit Mimosenhaftigkeit hat das nichts zu tun, sondern mit Anstand und Respekt, den ich als Gast meinem Gastgeber entgegenbringe.


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> ...


----------



## Benie70 (5. Juni 2009)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen guten italienischen Bäcker in der Nähe von Frankfurt?
> 
> Ich kann diesen deutschen Kram nicht mehr sehen und finde es auch nicht toll, das der hier überall angeboten wird.



Definiere "in der Nähe von" - ich kenn da einen in Riva.......


Muss übrigens meine Aussage aus ein paar Posting vorher revidieren, 
Omkafe ist nicht mehr in Riva sondern nach Arco umgezogen, also nicht aufgeben bei der Suche.......


----------



## UncleHo (5. Juni 2009)

Benie70 schrieb:


> Muss übrigens meine Aussage aus ein paar Posting vorher revidieren,
> Omkafe ist nicht mehr in Riva sondern nach Arco umgezogen, also nicht aufgeben bei der Suche.......



...Shop mit Direktverkauf aber immer noch in Riva an der alten Stelle, Viale Vannetti 18 oder direkt im Zentrum im Casa del Caffè, Via Maffei, 13, dem ersten Firmensitz, heute Bar, aber zu Omkafe gehörend, ebenfalls mit Direktverkauf. Nach Arco ist nur die Rösterei umgesiedelt


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Oettinger hat kein eigenes gebrautes Bier. Ausser Erdbeerbier. Der Rest ist in aller Welt abgekupfert und mit Chemie versetzt.
> Sodass Weissbier von Paulaner.
> 
> Aber lassen wir dass



ÄH!!!! SO net. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oettinger_Brauerei

Zum Thema:
cobra69 und die vielen anderen Deutschen die in Italien im Ferienhaus wohnen finden genug deutsche oder deutschähnliche Lebensmittel nicht nur bei LIDL und Penny die ja Italien komplett mit deutschen Lebensmitteln überschwemmen (und jetzt bitte nicht behaupten, dass die von LIDL und Penny angebotenen Waren durchweg minderwertig seien). 
Bei der Menge teils sesshafter Deutscher dort gibt es mittlerweile auch genug Bäcker, die ausser faden Ciabatta-Brötchen auch fades Körnerbrot anbieten. Genau wie bei uns (wobei der geringe Salzgehalt des italienischen Brotes lt. EU-Verordnung wohl bald auch bei uns so sein wird). 
Gute Bäcker sind verdammt selten geworden, da kauf ich mein Brot oft lieber bei LIDL.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (5. Juni 2009)

Beeindruckend, was hier für ein Diskussion entbrennt, bei solch einem Thema.


----------



## feuersoc&#312;e (5. Juni 2009)

Beim Thema Bier hÃ¶rt die Freundschaft auf.


----------



## hey oh (5. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> Am Lago z.B. hier http://www.mecki.com/


 
Bei Meckis hängen doch die letzten Schwachmaten aus Deutschland rum. Außerdem mag ich keine Rezepte, wie man wie zu leben oder was man zu lassen hat. 

Klar, kam der Eröffnungspost blöd rüber. Ich möchte allerdings auch nicht ewig diese Pampe fressen müssen. Im Gegenzug habe ich mir allerdins auch ne echte Espresso-Maschine aus Italien gegönnt.

Also: leben und leben lassen.

@dubbel: mit "best thread of the day" hat die mittlerweile ekelhafte Gruppendynamik hier übrigens überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## wowaki (5. Juni 2009)

hey oh schrieb:


> Bei Meckis hängen doch die letzten Schwachmaten aus Deutschland rum. Außerdem mag ich keine Rezepte, wie man wie zu leben oder was man zu lassen hat.



 Das hat auch niemand getan, es war nur ein Beispiel. 



hey oh schrieb:


> Klar, kam der Eröffnungspost blöd rüber. Ich möchte allerdings auch nicht ewig diese Pampe fressen müssen.



Was verstehts Du unter "ewig"?. Die paar Tage, die Du pro Jahr vielleicht am Lago bist?



hey oh schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug habe ich mir allerdins auch ne echte Espresso-Maschine aus Italien gegönnt.



 die italienische Wirtschaft wird`s freuen.

@all: Jungs und Mädels, das Wetter ist schön, schnappt eure Bikes und geht auf die Trails (sorry *hey oh*, ich will Dich nicht bevormunden), ist vielleicht besser, als dieses Thema unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen


----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2009)

hey oh schrieb:


> @dubbel: mit "best thread of the day" hat die mittlerweile ekelhafte Gruppendynamik hier übrigens überhaupt nichts zu tun.



entschuldigung, rob.


----------



## Cobra69 (5. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest Du Dir nochmals in aller Ruhe Deinen Eingangs-Thread durch. Überlegst ein wenig, reflektierst und lässt dann alles, was so in der Folge als Erwiderung kam, auf Dich wirken


 
Ok, ich bin bereit ein wenig zurückzunehmen und zuzugeben, dass es für jemanden der darauf evtl. stolz ist herablassend wirken kann. 

Aber umgekehrt musst Du zugeben, dass die Antworten wohl wenig besser waren und an der Stelle (ebenfalls ohne Ausschmückungen und ketzerische Kommentare) meinen (unbeabsichtigt) groben Stil hätten korrigieren können.

Wenn ich also meinen Eingangspost revidiere und hier erneut (korrigiert) unter Anerkennung von dubbels Vorlage einstelle:



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> _*Kennt jemand einen guten Bäcker am nördlichen Gardasee, der Mehrkorn-, Krusten- oder Bauernbrot hat? Also in Riva, Torbole, Arco, Malcesine oder Limone ?*_


 
Meinst Du ernsthaft, dass hier dann mehr als die 2 brauchbaren Antworten von Benie70 und racing_basti kommen ?

Bei allem gebührenden Respekt, aber das bezweifle ich stark.

Übrigens danke @Benie70 der Tip mit dem Bäcker in Torbole war gut, die haben wirklich gute Sachen!


----------



## Dil.Do (5. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist wieder alles gut.


----------



## wowaki (5. Juni 2009)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich also meinen Eingangspost revidiere und hier erneut (korrigiert) unter Anerkennung von dubbels Vorlage einstelle:
> 
> 
> 
> Meinst Du ernsthaft, dass hier dann mehr als die 2 brauchbaren Antworten von Benie70 und racing_basti kommen ?



Jaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (6. Juni 2009)

wowaki schrieb:


> Genau! Er kapiert`s einfach nicht. Gott sei Dank gibt es in Italien auch noch andere Gegenden, wo man nicht an jeder Ecke irgendwelche Typen trifft, die nach germanischem Essen schreien, sondern das dolce vita genießen und die regionalen kulinarischen Genüsse schätzen.
> 
> *Denn auch das gehört zu einem gelungenen Bikeurlaub in südlichen Gefilden!
> *



EBEN !!

Genau darum gehts.
Wer es nicht möchte >>> BLEIBT BITTE ZUHAUSE !!!
Ich kriege jedesmal die krise, wenn ic hin Italien jemanden sehen der bei Abendessen SCHNITZEL will !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cobra69 (6. Juni 2009)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Ich kriege jedesmal die krise, wenn ic hin Italien jemanden sehen der bei Abendessen SCHNITZEL will !!!!


 
Was hat das bitte mit meiner Frage nach anderem Brot und meiner Abneigung gegen Kaffee jeglicher Art zu tun ?

Ausserdem weisst Du sicher auch, dass das Wiener Schnitzel nicht nach Italien der Touristen zuliebe "importiert" wurde sondern sein Ursprung in Mailand liegt und eigentlich _costoletta alla milanese_ heisst?
Dieses wurde von Feldmarshall Radetzky Mitte des 19 Jh. nach Österreich gebracht und leicht abgewandelt.

Und seit ihr euch eigentlich im Klaren dass z.b Pizza kein Regionalgericht des Trentino, der Lombardei oder Veneziens sind?!
Gerade hier wird auf den Wunsch von Touristen eigegangen den ihr bisher so vehement verteufelt habt.

Nach eurer Logik (Gerichte der Region verzehren ist obligatorisch) müsstet Ihr also alle bei euren Urlauben am Gardasee folgende Gerichte genossen haben:

Trentino:
- polenta con luccio (
- strangolapreti
- carne salada e fasoi
- speck & canderdeli 

Venezien:
- fegato alla veneziana
- risotto alla tinca
- pasta e fagioli
- bollito misto

Lombardei:
- spiedini alla bresciana
- stinco di vitello 

 Wenn wir das also zusammenfassen und nach eurer Logik vorgehen ist jemand der:

- Speck & Knödel
- Schnitzel
- Kalbshaxen 
- Spinat Klösschen
- Leber mit Zwiebeln 
und mariniertes Fleisch bestellt eher berechtigt hier zu verweilen als der typische Pizza Freund, da letzterer ja für die Region untypische Gerichte verzehrt.

Gerade wir Biker sollten wissen, dass für ein bestimmtes Lebensgefühl nicht einzelne Details wichtig sind. Schliesslich können wir uns untereinander auch akzeptieren obwohl manche lieber mit Hilfe auf den Berg kommen und dafür umso schneller wieder unten sind während andere lieber Rauf&Runter aus eigener Kraft bestreiten.

Genauso sollten wir in der Lage sein zu erkennen, dass man Dolce Vita auch ohne Espresso & Ciabatta geniessen kann da es in erster Linie um Genuss,Muße & Ambiente geht als um das was verzehrt wird!!

So und jetzt lasst uns diesen Klappstuhl begraben und jeder bekommt was er will: Die einen Espresso, Ciabatte und Pizza und andere halt etwas anderes. Jeder was er mag und alle sind zufrieden. BASTA!!


----------



## UncleHo (6. Juni 2009)

[





Cobra69 schrieb:


> ... und eigentlich _costoletta alla milanese_ heisst?



geläufiger auch als "Cotoletta alla milanese" bekannt. 

Ansonsten hat's gepaßt mit dem Italienischen...

Weiter so, dann wird das auch noch mit dem "italienischem Kram"

La speranza è l'ultima a morire.

Hoffe es hört jetzt hier mit dem Regen auf und kann mich auf mein Bike schwingen.


----------

